# Kit de développement ipod couleur ???



## groumpf (14 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour je republie mes réactions suite aux ventes d'ipod annoncées dans les résultats trimestriels :

vu le nombre d&#8217;ipod vendus, il serait intéressant de permettre la programmation de nouvelles fonctions ou jeu pour les développeurs .... l&#8217;environnement de développement étant bien entendu Xcode sur macintosh .... et les logiciels créés pourraient tourner nativement sur OS X ... si on met ça en parallèle avec la sortie d&#8217;un ipod écran couleur avec sortie TV ... ya surement des trucs sympa à créer ... dans l&#8217;univers du jeu par exemple ... genre une compatibilité PSP comme accessoire oou je ne sais quoi .... bref l&#8217;ipod incontournable!

je poursuis mon résonnement de développement logiciel sur l&#8217;ipod ... apple pourrait faire sa marge sur les logiciels et non sur l&#8217;ipod comme le fait sony ou M$ sur leurs consoles de salon ... le prix de l&#8217;ipod baisserait donc et faciliterait sa croissance en terme de part de marché ... reste à ne pas dénaturer l&#8217;usage premier de l&#8217;ipod ainsi que ça simplicité d&#8217;utilisation si il a l&#8217;option couteau suisse possible ... il s&#8217;agirais de vendre un ipod pour la musique qui peut devenir un pda ou une mini console de jeu si l&#8217;acheteur est prêt à investir ... une réponse ???


----------



## minime (14 Octobre 2004)

L'iPod photo à écran couleur est encore à l'état de rumeur, on ne sait pas s'il pourrait supporter des jeux ou quoi que ce soit. Parmi les baladeurs qui le permettent, les Archos, comme le Gmini 420, utilisent le moteur Mophun, comme certains téléphones. On trouve donc des jeux en vente sur archos.com.


----------



## Gullyver (27 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod photo à écran couleur est encore à l'état de rumeur, .



Plus maintenant.. 

Alors à quand une game-ipod color???  :love:


----------



## Surfer Libre (27 Octobre 2004)

Un jeu de course de bolides au volant (tactile) de l'iPod, ça pourrait le faire.


----------



## minime (28 Octobre 2004)

En plus du calendrier Apple fournit 4 petits jeux : Music Quiz, Solitaire, Brick et Parachute.


----------



## pompadour (29 Octobre 2004)

Je suis parfaitement d'accord. Je vénère mon iPod, mais depuis quelques temps, je suis un peu blazé. Je trouve qu'il a beaucoup de ressources inutilisées.
  Alors je vais installer linux dessus: www.ipodlinux.org
  Et apparament, on peut choisir de booter avec le firmware d'apple ou linux... Trop top !!!!

 Il y a des tas d'applications en développement (m'enfin théoriquement ce devrait rester assez basique vu le processeur que le podus porte en lui)
  Enfin bon vive apple et vive mon podus adoré...

 Mais je trouve que "iPod OS" est trop fermé. La saisie de caractère serait super pratique avec cette super mollette... Mais Apple se borne a créer des produits parfois bridés. Dommage...
 L'abandon de Newton est vraiment triste... J'ai jamais eu en main le truc de Sculley, mais je trouve que grafiti (enfin l'équivalent), et tout ça c'était une belle histoire... Impossible de reprendre tout cela maintenant, non ? Palm et Pocket windows ont bouffé tout ça. Je pardonne palm, parce qu'il fallait bien que quelqu'un reprenne le concept, mais microsoft est une entreprise qui ne sait que piller les autres. Snifff...
 Bref, je trouve que les phone portables sont pénibles avec leur clavier pourri (c'est pour ça que j'achèterai jamais un de ces pompe-fric professionnel). Grafiti, c'est trop top, franchement... Ou alors le clavier virtuel que l'on utilise avec le stylet c'est bien aussi.
 Je pense que si Apple développais un PDA qui fait portable avec un forfait pas trop cher pour que je reçoive les SMS ou les appels en cas d'urgence, que je gère globalement mes emails, que je surfe un peu (hotspot), que j'ai pocket OS X ... Le succès de l'iPod serait peut-être au rendez-vous...
 Ca existe déjà mais trop cher, pas démocratisé, et des forfait attrape nigaud bien de chez orange entre autres...

 Voilà quoi...


----------



## romjet (1 Février 2006)

Je comprend pas que Apple ou même un developpeur de jeux videos ne se soit pas penché sur le marché de l'ipod, après tout les jeux videos sont en nombre sur les portables alors pkoi pas non plus sur les ipod.

l'OS natif de l'ipod est t'il trop compliqué pour programmer, il me semble pourtant que c'est du java non ?


----------

